# 2nd Leopard Hatchling



## Greg T (May 14, 2013)

I found this guy this morning. There wasn't even a pip last night. Guess he was ready to get out fast. This is number two at 103 days.


----------



## Neal (May 14, 2013)

That's cool Greg!


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2013)

Looks like you have a speed demon on your hands.


----------



## jtrux (May 14, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 14, 2013)

cute! congrats


----------



## Greg T (May 14, 2013)

He was ready to get out when I got home today. Crazy little guy was a ball of fire and didn't stop running around for a few hours!


----------



## wellington (May 14, 2013)

So cute, but he's going to be a trouble maker, just too young for so much feistiness.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2013)

Do you know the origins of the parents? I'm seeing some neat characteristics in there.


----------



## Greg T (May 15, 2013)

I also see some intresting markings. The dad is supposedly a GPP which I bought from a breeder in Houston at a show when he was 2 years old. The mother is a rescue I took in (twice - long story) and I'm guessing she is GPB. My other female is Babcocki for sure.

This guy came out ready to roll. His yolk sac is disappearing quickly and his plastron is already nice and flat. He's going to be a good one.


----------



## Momof4 (May 15, 2013)

Congrats, he's a looker!


----------



## diamondbp (May 18, 2013)

nothing like a fresh hatchling! Congrats


----------



## n3rdchik (May 20, 2013)

squee! I would so be naming him/her "Terror".


----------



## Greg T (May 20, 2013)

n3rdchik said:


> squee! I would so be naming him/her "Terror".



HAHA! He's calmed down some now but still likes to roam around. He does still jump like a frog if you touch the back of his shell. Gotta watch him because he has good range for a little guy and will jump right off your hand if you aren't ready.

He's got another buddy now, the third guy hatched overnight. I'll have pics up soon.


----------

